# Kangertech 1.8ohm coils for PT2



## LandyMan (16/10/14)

Hi guys.

Looking for 1.8ohm coils for my PT2. I see lots of 2.5ohm stock, but looking for 1.8ohm.

Thanks


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Looking for 1.8ohm coils for my PT2. I see lots of 2.5ohm stock, but looking for 1.8ohm.
> 
> Thanks



Here you go: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collectio...-2-evod-mini-protank-2-unitank-1-8-ohm-5-pack

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

